# JANGO Diapers: Updated Mar23



## underthebluerug (Jan 26, 2004)

JANGO ANNOUNCEMENTS: March 23, 2007

*Temporarily Closing to General Orders Beginning Next Week*
Please note that Jango will shortly be closed to general orders (except current/pending ones and the two co-ops) until next season, or in two to three months' time. Due to increased demand for Jangos and low inventory, we'll be taking this time out to source more fabric and to restock diapers, to fill co-op orders, to train a couple of new mamas to help us with sewing and customer service, and to finally get our lovely new web store design coded and ready to go live. We hope to return with an improved capacity to serve you!

*Partial/Optional Recall of 2006 Lemon-Lime Diapers*
We have recently learned, much to our chagrin, that a number of our 2006/current Lemon-Lime diapers may not function effectively. A small batch of these dipes were made using a yellow microfleece sku (for the inner layer) which may not wick properly and could cause leakage. This micro appears to become too dense after washing and requires extra compression from baby's body to draw moisture through to inserts effectively.

Customers who purchased the Lemon-Lime diaper between April 2006 and March 2007 inclusively and who have experienced unexplained leakage when using the diaper are invited to contact Jango for a return or exchange.

Tel.: (819) 684-1623
E-mail: [email protected]

*Improvements to JANGO Diaper Sizing*
We have decided to regrade our sizing for the 2007 production run in the Small and Medium Jangos only, for better consistency with other diaper brands. In consultation with Jango's Sewing and Pattern Goddess Erin and some Mamas who are helping us with fitting tests, I now expect to be adjusting the sizing chart (weight ranges only) to LOWER the fit range for these two sizes. Therefore, please make your size choices accordingly. Thank you!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay, so we're new. Sort of.









Basically, we've been on the scene but keeping a low'ish profile for the past year while we build---and rebuild---a full online site/store that we're satisfied with, and while we try to position ourselves to handle the increase in orders that, um... sometimes comes with advertising.







:

See, it's all been word-of-mouth for JANGO dipes so far. And someone out there liked us, because we've been inundated. For months.







Thanks, mamas!









Anyway. For now, *you'll still have to e-mail us ( [email protected] ) or telephone ( 819-684-1623 ) to fire questions at us or to order.* We are located in East-Central Canada but we've begun shipping internationally now.









For those who are looking for our Newborn size: Thanks to three birthing/baby care classes who now use JANGOS as demo dipes, we were a little cleaned out of our smallest sizes at Christmas,







and we've just begun to restock those in the most popular colours.

Oh! One more thing. We provide a rockin' *Extra Large* size for children who may be bigger, later to potty train, or older but have nighttime enuresis or ability challenges.









Intrigued? Find out more at www.jango.ca

Thanks for looking!


----------

